# Bel Canto Paganini: 24 Caprices and other works for solo violin



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rachel Barton Pine
Bel Canto Paganini: 24 Caprices and other works for solo violin

Release Date May 19, 2017
Duration02:02:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
St. Pauls United Church of Christ, Chicago


----------

